# Lug Pattern for the CC



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Can someone tell me the lug pattern for the CC is it 5x100 or 5x112? or something else??? I'm trying to look for a set of b7 s4 reps to throw on instead of my stock 18's I have and I need to know what the pattern is.


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

5x112


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Punch Dub said:


> 5x112


Thanks


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Another stupid question with this but r line rims should be 18x8 all around correct? No wider rims in the rear


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Correct no staggered OEM wheels.


----------

